# Shift linkage on '86 GMC 3/4 Ton High Sierra



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi everyone. I have a 1986 GMC 3/4 ton 4x4 pickup that has a bad transmission shift linkage. For one, I know it's the linkage because when you move the shifter, there is a lot of play in the linkage between the column and the tranny. I cannot put the truck in park and when I'm in reverse, the column says I'm in park. And when I'm in drive, the column says I'm in neutral. The tranny shifts great while I'm driving, but the guage is obviously wrong and I can't put it into park.

I've never replaced the shift linkage, but has anyone out there done so? Can I buy a kit? Not sure what to do. Any help would be appreciated.

Jesse


----------

